

Show HN: Distraction Free Facebook Messenger, a Chrome Extension - jonleung
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/distraction-free-facebook/ipkbhlfkopeokhpbhgmlonagpppedfej

======
cihad
Usually, facebook does not enjoy this kind of extensions. Facebook required
"Social Fixer" extension to remove its key features
[http://socialfixer.com/blog/2013/10/05/facebook-requires-
soc...](http://socialfixer.com/blog/2013/10/05/facebook-requires-social-fixer-
browser-extension-to-remove-key-features/)

~~~
jonleung
Ah, thanks for the warning!

------
rebyn
Why would what seems like some CSS tweaks need to have access to my FB and
browsing data?

~~~
jonleung
That's a good question! In addition to CSS tweaks, I am finding having a
button there is nice, and the links to people's profiles cannot be clicked on
now (which I only know how to do through Javascript).

------
mischief6
why would anyone prefer this over a decent jabber client like irssi+bitlbee?

~~~
randallma
Not OP, but here's some off the top of my head:

* group chat

* facebook stickers

* easy(ish) file uploads

~~~
mischief6
these are fair points, but frankly i have never needed to upload a file to
facebook or use a group chat, and i have never seen a facebook sticker but i
would probably find them distracting. i use bitlbee+irssi because it is the
least distracting way in which i can consume facebook chat to communicate with
people on their platform.

~~~
jonleung
Totally makes sense! Yeah, this app isn't for everyone. I am personally very
regularly in many active facebook group chats and love the stickers. To each
their own.

